# Rounded drain plug



## SBrav77 (Dec 8, 2005)

Here I am again. Posting another probably silly question. I need to flush my older western style cable drawn pump. Problem is, the drain plug on the bottom of the pump is rounded and I can't get it off. What is the best approach to getting the plug off so I can drain the fluid and flush it out. This is the first time I have tried to take it off. So, it was probably rounded by the previous owner.


----------



## john-boy (Dec 20, 2005)

take off the pump motor. there is open access to the resevoir


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

john-boy said:


> take off the pump motor. there is open access to the resevoir


Then [email protected]@k the fluid out......

Someone had to say it lol


----------



## Mowerpan (Jan 31, 2005)

As stupid as it sounds you try vicegrips? You'd be amazed what you can remove when you get em on there tight. Otherwise i would say buy a new drain plug and for the old one weld(assuming its steel) a nut to it and then get it out.


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

try vicegrips first, if that don't work i would get a Dremel tool and grind down the rounded edges to turn them into square edges. Take the plug out and replace it with a new one.


----------



## john-boy (Dec 20, 2005)

remove the motor and the top lift cylinder bolt and tip the pump. it also will let u see whats wrong with the plug from inside
then drill out the old plug and re tap oversized or helicoil it


----------



## foggyjr5 (Nov 15, 2005)

Go to sears and buy a craftsman bolt-out, they work great. You just find the right size, hammer it on, and then use a wrench to get it off.


----------



## Joe D (Oct 2, 2005)

dirt digger said:


> try vicegrips first, if that don't work i would get a Dremel tool and grind down the rounded edges to turn them into square edges. Take the plug out and replace it with a new one.


You can use a small grinder as well. You just need to flatten out 2 sides for the visegrips to grab.


----------



## LI landscaping (Dec 4, 2002)

What foggyjr said them things wurk great. did mine last mth.


----------



## Caleb55 (Dec 11, 2005)

Using an easyout will deffinetly work the best. I've had great luck with them getting out a lot of things including broken off spark plugs.


----------



## john-boy (Dec 20, 2005)

For that matter if u have access to a welder, hold a nut big enough to fit around the old plug and fill it in with weld and try to get the old plug fairly hot. this will help it break the rust bond and u can put a wrench back on it. just let it cool a few seconds before u torque on it.


----------



## PaleRider (Nov 30, 2005)

*Most of these are good reply's*

:waving: SBrav77, At some point your gonna want to drain the oil again, for maybe annual service? Myself I don't like to half ass things. I want it right! I also believe in the KISS sysytem. (Keep, It, Simple, Stupid) Try what FoggyJr5 has suggested. Take a look some insist on using locktight. (I hope they didn't!) If the tap doesn't work for you. Take the unit off the plow flip it upside down and spot weld a bolt in the plug or a nut. It is made of steel. when you get it out throw it out! and replace it. use teflon tape.

Pale Rider


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

foggyjr5 said:


> Go to sears and buy a craftsman bolt-out, they work great. You just find the right size, hammer it on, and then use a wrench to get it off.


Yes, I was going to suggest just that. I happen to see those Craftsman bolt outs at K-mart (K-mart sells Craftsmen now in case somebody didn't know). I think those are one of the slickest ideas.


----------



## SBrav77 (Dec 8, 2005)

I'm gonna try the easy out route for now. When I get the truck back that is. I had a small leak in the gas tank and with gas prices the way they are, I found it cheaper in the long run to fix it. I tried to find a used tank with no luck. Tried every salvage yard in the phone book. I have an odd sized tank and nobody has a used one. Hopefully they will get the tank in and get it put on before the snow falls again.


----------



## wagonman76 (Jan 31, 2005)

Ive never had good luck with vise grips. What I do if theres room is use a pipe wrench. Itll grab onto anything. If theres no room, what I do is hammer the next size smaller socket (whether it be inch or metric) onto it and then turn it out. Thats never failed me.


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

This is a Allen set pipe plug if it is the factory part. You are dealing with a steel plug in an aluminum housing, so be careful. I would follow Palerider's advice and remove the power unit from the truck, pull the motor off, drain the fluid then turn it over and drill it out. Use a left handed bit if available sometimes they back the part out while drilling, if not use an easy out. a LITTLE heat to the body around the plug could help loosen it. not to hot or to close you don't want to warp, or melt the housing. Between folks who think the drain holds the plow together and the galvenitic corrosion that takes place whenever steel and aluminum get together those puppies can be a bear.

While I don't think they would help, Craftsman, Snap on, matco, MAC they all make a socket for removing rounded bolts and nuts. I have a complete set of the snap on's and have used them many time with great success.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

john-boy said:


> take off the pump motor. there is open access to the resevoir


And for get about getting the plug out.

I bet if you get the plug out the threads will be ruined because if the 
galvanic corrosion.

Basher, has some good ideas too. But you should remove the pump from the housing before you heat the unit up..

well it's been 11 days now, so what happend with the plug? what did you do?


----------



## SBrav77 (Dec 8, 2005)

I still haven't been able to tackle the plug, yet. The shop the truck is at has not been able to locate a replacement gas tank. Either new or used. They sent the tank out to see if there is any way to repair it. From what they told me, it is leaking around the seam. They would of used jb weld. But, both seams were about the same way and the other side would of started leaking in the near future. It's a short bed single tank, and all the tanks they have found are about 14" longer than the stock tank. Lets hope they get something done before we get any significant snow. I'll keep everyone informed about progress.


----------



## sawbones25 (Nov 12, 2005)

foggyjr5 said:


> Go to sears and buy a craftsman bolt-out, they work great. You just find the right size, hammer it on, and then use a wrench to get it off.


Another vote for the Craftsman Bolt-Out's. 
I use my set all the time. They've paid for themselves in time and lack of frustration several times over. :salute:


----------



## Flask (Jan 30, 2004)

VISE-GRIPS: Used to round off bolt heads. If nothing else is available, they can also be used to transfer intense welding heat to the palm of your hand..."


----------



## lawnandplow42 (Mar 22, 2005)

foggyjr5 said:


> Go to sears and buy a craftsman bolt-out, they work great. You just find the right size, hammer it on, and then use a wrench to get it off.


ha you beat me to it!! I love that set.

But if you don't want to buy that immediatly, spray the **** out of it with something good like PB Blaster or Deep creep and put a vice grip on it as tight as you possibly can. That might do it defending on how tight the bolt is . good luck buddy


----------

